# Saddle Sore / Numbness



## Stroke Survivor (26 Aug 2017)

I bought my 2nd hand bike a few days ago. I have 2012 Carrera Subway Limited Edition. It is in immaculate condition and came with every service stamp, last stamped 1 week earlier. Anyway, I digress. I weigh 18st 7lbs, I put my cycling shorts and other comfy gear on. Set off on my 1st 6 mile ride in over 16 years........... and yes you guessed it, I managed just under 3 miles. My bum just kept heating up. I got home and my ass felt like it had the leading role in Broke Back Mountain. Before anyone suggests it, yes all measurements, seat and clothing were fine. After looking on Google my mind was even more confused... get shorts with gel insert, keep away from shorts with gel insert, use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline, don't use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline. Put up with the pain, it gets easier, don't put up with the pain, it will put you off. Please just reply with your experience, not 'thoughts' on the subject. I am riding 'road only' to lose weight and as physiotherapy due to Surviving Strokes in 2001.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> I bought my 2nd hand bike a few days ago. I have 2012 Carrera Subway Limited Edition. It is in immaculate condition and came with every service stamp, last stamped 1 week earlier. Anyway, I digress. I weigh 18st 7lbs, I put my cycling shorts and other comfy gear on. Set off on my 1st 6 mile ride in over 16 years........... and yes you guessed it, I managed just under 3 miles. My bum just kept heating up. I got home and my ass felt like it had the leading role in Broke Back Mountain. Before anyone suggests it, yes all measurements, seat and clothing were fine. After looking on Google my mind was even more confused... get shorts with gel insert, keep away from shorts with gel insert, use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline, don't use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline. Put up with the pain, it gets easier, don't put up with the pain, it will put you off. Please just reply with your experience, not 'thoughts' on the subject. I am riding 'road only' to lose weight and as physiotherapy due to Surviving Strokes in 2001.


 in a word Brooks.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Aug 2017)

Yep, Brooks saddle and Sudocrem until things settle.


----------



## sleuthey (26 Aug 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> Put up with the pain, it gets easier



This happened in my experience


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> in a word Brooks.




Horrible things, never found them comfortable.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2017)

There may be other reasons for your problem. How long has it been since you were last on a bike. Yep 16 years is a long time. Stay away from anything gel, saddles and shorts alike. Harder is better as they say. 

Have you had a proper saddle measure? Have you had a proper bike fit. Maybe the saddle is too high, to low, to far forward, to far back. Tilted up to much at the front. Tilted down too much at the front. 

What kind of saddle is it. It might be worth going to a bike shop and have them do a proper fit. As you can see, there is no simple answer. Saddles are a very personal thing. What suits one person will be hell and agony for another.

Goood luck. Im sure others may be able to help you more. Good luck


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Aug 2017)

Just ride. Your sit bones will naturally be sore after such a long layoff and that first few miles...

Imagine never having used your feet to bear any weight at all in the last ten years, and then asking them to walk a mile today. Your feet bones would be really sore. Same with your sit bones, let them get used to it. Ride a few miles more each ride for the first 2 or 3, you soon get used to being in the saddle. It gets more comfortable very quickly, but don't expect comfort from the off.

Do not, on any account, start to obsess about creams etc for now. They _can_ help on a hundred mile ride, but it's debatable even at that level and certainly not needed sub 50km.

PS: I see in your welcome post you said 20 stone, and here it's 18 something... doesn't matter which you are, but either way that's a lot to put on bones that haven't ever borne weight, so even more important that you just let them get used to it. Please, forget about "what shorts" and "cream or no cream " at this stage, you just need to ride.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Take all the advice you receive on here with a pinch of salt (do use this, avoid that)



Certainly any advice about what saddle, what shorts and what cream should be taken with some salt, or even completely disregarded at this stage. 

The advice to just ride the goddamn bike is sound and valid whatever. You get a sore bum after 3 miles of cycling, having never done it in over a decade. Fact.


----------



## adamhearn (26 Aug 2017)

Make sure you've got a bike that fits properly and the saddle is supportive (i.e. not all squishy). For minimal mileage rides you don't need creams and arguably padded short also (though they should always assist in comfort). Getting a decent saddle [the stock item is pretty bad] would be my input

I started riding in 2011 after a couple of decades off. I weighed in just under your current weight and also had considerable discomfort. However, I kept up with frequent rides [of less than 10 miles] and it got better. I did buy a decent bike to push the mileage over time. I only use chamois creams for rides > 40 miles and really only because I have it (bought it for my first century ride). A good saddle and bib shorts made all the difference.

Edit - As Yellow Saddle has critiqued, chamois cream isn't helpful when the problem is pressure. It's used to soothe areas where friction occurs (could be seams, edges of pads, etc.) and these can be exacerbated over longer distances.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2017)

Hey, you did 3 miles. Well done. I mean it. You have to build up the miles. Leave it a day or so and try again. After a few rides of 3 miles, build up to 5, then a few more and so on. Make sure you are not wearing underwear inside the cycling shorts. As you get stronger, especially your core muscles, you will find that you won't need to put as much pressure on your seat area.


----------



## Alan O (26 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Take all the advice you receive on here with a pinch of salt (do use this, avoid that) as people will be saying what works for them. It's useful and worth bearing in mind but you'll need to find your own solution, and that may be contrary to other people's.


Absolutely that!

Do not rush out and buy a Brooks saddle (I have them, I love them, but they most definitely do not suit everyone and it could be an expensive mistake).

Do you need a new saddle? You might do, you might not, but after only 3 miles you can not possibly know either way. And if you do eventually decide you need a new one, the range of options these days is mind-boggling.

I got back to cycling last year after a big gap, and I did manage around 5 miles on my first returning ride. But it hurt, and it was with a saddle that I'd previously ridden thousands of miles on!

Bottoms do need to get beaten back into shape, and do feel better once their hide has had a few miles of physical tanning. So I'd say give it a bit of a rest until the tenderness is gone, then go and do another ride - 2, 3, 4 miles or whatever you can manage without getting into too much pain, and then rest again.

Once you've repeated that a few times, your newly-toughened bum will almost certainly be feeling a lot better and you'll be going further with less discomfort.

Ultimately, you might indeed decide you need a new saddle, or that padded shorts are for you - but I don't think you're anywhere near being able to decide that just yet.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Aug 2017)

How on earth will cream help with soreness from pressure?


----------



## Alan O (26 Aug 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> How on earth will cream help with soreness from pressure?


Cream cakes might take your mind off it?


----------



## Fonze (26 Aug 2017)

My toucas hurt for a while, I was wearing a fake bib off eBay, and treated myself in the sale to a pair of castelli shorts .. big difference I found, if I chafe I use sudo cream ..


----------



## mjr (27 Aug 2017)

Measure the distance between your sit bones (there are videos involving sitting on cardboard, or you might be able to grope yourself with a tape measure if skilled) and check your saddle width is about right.

Other than that, 3 miles is a good start. Do it a few times, then 5 miles is your next target, then 10km, 10 miles, 20km, 15miles, and so on. Remember to include some stops that interest you along the way, landmarks and stuff (national trust places tend to welcome bikes... http://cycle.travel city pages may give you ideas)


----------



## Widge (27 Aug 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Certainly any advice about what saddle, what shorts and what cream should be taken with some salt, or even completely disregarded at this stage.
> 
> The advice to just ride the goddamn bike is sound and valid whatever. You get a sore bum after 3 miles of cycling, having never done it in over a decade. Fact.



Whatever you do.....DON'T add salt to your sudocreme or shorts?

As already stated though...saddle comfort is a personal journey and the answer for some may not be the answer for you. For instance-I personally do not get on with gel padded shorts too well. I've tried a few but they were just 'lumpy' in all the wrong places for me. I have a pair with just a plain thinnish synthetic chamois which suit me better although these are somewhat harder to find these days. Changing my saddle to one o those slightly odd looking Selle SMP anatomic ones changed things completely for me. The cheaper 'Touring' range are unusually heavily padded in the right place for me and they have the 'beak' and a mahoosive cutout.Generally heavily padded saddles can end up making things worse and are avoided but I ride these comfortably WITHOUT padded shorts. Be aware that the very cheapest SMP (the 'TRK') is maybe a bit bulky for a drop-bar road bike but good for something like a 'Subway'-I started with one but it eventually went on my more upright hybrid type bike bike-but the Hybrid and Extra (which I use) are fine and designed more for road-bike riding. The really svelte 'racing' versions are a bit spendy though.
But - this is just ME...your solution will be different I expect. Certainly, it DOES take time for your u/carriage to acclimatise to bike riding if you you have been away from it-so maybe don't be in TOO much of a rush to invest in 200 dollar saddles and nappy cream.

Good luck and congrats on getting your leg over!


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2017)

My mate who has ridden around Scotland, many parts of France, takes part in the Isle of Wight Randonee 12 times, and used to commute to work every day 12 miles each, way struggled in the prudential 46 because he hasn't ridden much this year. His rear end was really sore when he finished through lack of cycling. You need to get out there and get some miles in. The pain will pass.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2017)

It's bound to be uncomfortable initially. 

Provided the bike approximately fits you make sure you are sitting on your sit bones. Other than this while you are returning to cycling and building up the miles do not spend money on anything. It is far too early to diagnose the cause if the discomfort proves to be long term. 

If your backside doesn't toughen up after a decent number of rides look at your seating position. After this, in my view, the most important piece of cycling clothing is quality shorts.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Aug 2017)

Saddles / clothing kit and caboodle / lotions and potions, and how they relate to ride comfort, is a very common topic on new / inexperienced / returning after a long time off the bike rider threads. My personal experience is to wear some sort of padded shorts, get a firm-ish gel saddle, use a decent chamois cream, then it's just down to firming up your Glutes, and developing a riding style that minimises the weight going onto the saddle, for as long as possible.


----------



## Stroke Survivor (2 Sep 2017)

Thank you for all the different bits of advice. I used vaseline for a couple of rides and it took away the sorness completely. I invested in some shorts with gel insert and did my 1st ride in them today and without vaseline. They worked a treat. Now just need to wait for the hand numbness to pass. Got some good gel gloves but I feel it's the weight that needs to pass now. Thanks Guys.


----------



## adamhearn (2 Sep 2017)

Hand numbness is either too much pressure (i.e. your body weight is pushing on your hands), gloves that are too tight and/or poor positioning/maintaining a death grip on the bars.

Your saddle to bar drop may be too great given your lack of recent cycling. However it's not simply a case of lowering the saddle but instead you have to work on the bar end - flip stem, adjust angle, insert spacers, etc. to bring the bars up.

It's also important to keep the hands mobile and shift between various positions though on a flat bar that's hard to do. Subtle repositioning on the grips during a ride may be enough though you may consider investing in some bar ends that give you another position to try.


----------



## Goofball (2 Sep 2017)

I was in the same boat, Started again after about 30-35 years, nearly 18 stone and my bum was killing me.

Got the padded saddle cover, padded shorts insert (felt like I had dropped one in my shorts) and no help.

Got a city saddle from liddle's and that help ease it some.
I also adjusted the saddle as well.

A wide well padded saddle and adjusted, might help you too.

I have the hand problem too.
Doing what the above post says helps, I also got jelled grips and palm padded gloves.

They all helped reduce the pain.


----------



## Stroke Survivor (3 Sep 2017)

Thank you so much guys. This sight is awesome. Padded shorts & Padded gloves, moving hand position & stand up pedalling was my cure. Now looking to gradually improve speed & weight loss/fitness. Thanks again.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2017)

The recommendation to splash out on a Brooks saddle is silly if you haven't had a proper bike fit session and your existing saddle is set up all wrong. Also Brooks saddles are expensive, will stretch in wet weather (and with respect, will probably stretch under your weight as well) because they are just a piece of hide suspended on a frame. Fans of these medieval instruments swear by them because they will stretch and sag to the shape of your bottom but there's no substitute for a properly fitted bike. As you get fitter and lose weight it will become easier - I weigh 76 kilos and I know that if I rode around with even a 10 kg rucsac my bum would be in agony after a few miles.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2017)

Instead of the traditional leather Brooks have a look at their Cambium saddle. I think it comes in three widths. Also not cheap.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Globalti said:


> The recommendation to splash out on a Brooks saddle is silly if you haven't had a proper bike fit session and your existing saddle is set up all wrong. Also Brooks saddles are expensive, will stretch in wet weather (and with respect, will probably stretch under your weight as well) because they are just a piece of hide suspended on a frame. Fans of these medieval instruments swear by them because they will stretch and sag to the shape of your bottom but there's no substitute for a properly fitted bike. As you get fitter and lose weight it will become easier - I weigh 76 kilos and I know that if I rode around with even a 10 kg rucsac my bum would be in agony after a few miles.


I've got half a dozen Brooks saddles on bikes, nary a one has 'sagged' (not even the 70's B5n) but then not everyone knows how to look after them correctly.


----------



## Globalti (11 Sep 2017)

Which probably means rubbing them with a waxy or oily water-repellent so as to protect them from becoming soaked?

Sorry.... I haven't go the time for that. I'm too busy sponging my bike down with milk of virgin Himalayan alpacas and buffing it with Bulgarian rose petals!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

Globalti said:


> Which probably means rubbing them with a waxy or oily water-repellent so as to protect them from becoming soaked?
> 
> Sorry.... I haven't go the time for that. I'm too busy sponging my bike down with milk of virgin Himalayan alpacas and buffing it with Bulgarian rose petals!


No nothing so exotic but backing the tension nut off and putting a strap around the middle whilst they dry helps (have you noticed that leather boots/shoes shrink slightly after a soaking too)


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Sep 2017)

I could bore you guys rigid with info about looking after leather seating arrangements more specifically looking after leather saddles for horse and rider.
These things can cost thousands so there are some products and procedures for keeping them in top condition which work just as well for leather bike saddles. If its of interest l would post a run down of stuff and how to use them.


----------



## Globalti (11 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> No nothing so exotic but backing the tension nut off and putting a strap around the middle whilst they dry helps (have you noticed that leather boots/shoes shrink slightly after a soaking too)



You're not serious? Why on Earth would I want to pay anything up to £185 for something that looks like it was beaten together in the same factory where medieval chastity belts were made, weighs half a kilo, won't be comfortable until it has sagged and needs me to fiddle around with an inaccessible nut then strap it up while it dries? I did buy a Swift once but was so shocked at the weight and crudeness and the immediate discomfort that I sold it straight on. 

Charge Knife for me; no maintenance required, all weather, good for 100 miles or more, elegant, slim, 220 gms and £60: http://road.cc/content/review/69690-charge-knife-saddle


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

The Brooks 2007 Swallow Ltd Edition Titanium was £590 from them,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r....html/&usg=AFQjCNFNAs62K7gOekOdHeMIDPd7Y1Tc8A


I've got the earlier 2004 Limited which is brown instead of black.


----------



## AndyMack (11 Sep 2017)

I've been cycling just under a month now after a very long lay off and at first the seat was certainly causing me issues, I started on just under 8 miles a day and am now doing 8 miles two days a week and 18 miles also twice a week, I gave a rest day in between rides and I can honestly say it has got easier, I don't know if this is because my bum is getting used to the saddle or I'm just getting better at blocking it out but it's certainly no where near as uncomfy as the first week. 
Stick with it mate and you'll be fine in no time.


----------



## Stroke Survivor (12 Sep 2017)

Globalti said:


> Which probably means rubbing them with a waxy or oily water-repellent so as to protect them from becoming soaked?
> 
> Sorry.... I haven't go the time for that. I'm too busy sponging my bike down with milk of virgin Himalayan alpacas and buffing it with Bulgarian rose petals!


Can I get those items on Ebay? Buggered if I can cycle to the Himalayas, or Bulgaria.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Sep 2017)

If you get Saddle Sore, try having frequent breaks during your ride to relieve the pressure on your rear, the skin on your rear should harden over time.

It's also a good opportunity to get off your bike and walk around the countryside and take in the views.


----------



## Vantage (13 Sep 2017)

Globalti said:


> You're not serious? Why on Earth would I want to pay anything up to £185 for something that looks like it was beaten together in the same factory where medieval chastity belts were made, weighs half a kilo, won't be comfortable until it has sagged and needs me to fiddle around with an inaccessible nut then strap it up while it dries? I did buy a Swift once but was so shocked at the weight and crudeness and the immediate discomfort that I sold it straight on.
> 
> Charge Knife for me; no maintenance required, all weather, good for 100 miles or more, elegant, slim, 220 gms and £60: http://road.cc/content/review/69690-charge-knife-saddle



I had a charge spoon once. Most uncomfortable torture device I ever sat on. I say 'sat on' but it was so narrow it damn near sliced my arse in two.Yet many cyclists get on with them just fine.
I tried about 6 different 'modern' saddles, each having a couple hundred miles under my backside before finally giving in and purchasing a spa nidd leather b17 lookalike saddle for £40.
Near 2000 comfy miles out of that having given it a pereneal cut out. Then the nose piece fractured. It's warranty replacement was also easily made undercarriage friendly and that was comfy for about 1900 miles before the same nose piece issue surfaced again.
Then I bought a Brooks B17 for £50. Not £185. Again, easy to cut a hole to relieve pressure on sensitive areas without all the gel and stuffing leaking out. It's comfy. Straight from the box.
These unpadded, rough looking leather chastity belt knock offs that shriek at the sight of a raindrop (mines been soaked a few times and still hasn't died) even come with the all important saddle loops that enable proper saddle bags to be used. Something that the ultra lightweight carbonflubber reinforced unobtainium railed saddles that look like they escaped a Microsoft+Apple S&M swingers party mostly lack.
There's a huge following of these dinosaur age leather saddles among cyclists for good reason. They work.

*The Nidds crap nose piece has now been redesigned. My third warranty replacement is waiting in it's box in case the Brooks rails snap.


----------



## Ticktockmy (13 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> I had a charge spoon once. Most uncomfortable torture device I ever sat on. I say 'sat on' but it was so narrow it damn near sliced my arse in two.Yet many cyclists get on with them just fine.
> .


 I was the opposite, having tried various saddles, I saw the Charge spoon in my LBS, looked at it and though that will be so uncomfortable I was minded that by the look of it should be called Charge Knife, but once fitted I have found it to be so comfortable.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (13 Sep 2017)

Had no problem with the standard Thorn saddle my bike came with, 20 mile round trip with normal cotton joggers on very comfortable saddle


----------



## petek (15 Sep 2017)

Not for everyone but very comfy IMO.
Brooks B33 double sprung.
Avoid gel saddles - haemorrhoid magnets!


----------



## AndyMack (15 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> View attachment 373607



You'd get £50 for the copper scrap value alone for that


----------



## MiK1138 (15 Sep 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> Can I get those items on Ebay? Buggered if I can cycle to the Himalayas, or Bulgaria.


Ignore the Bulgarian Rose Petals they are a con job, its blood of a virgin otter you need


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> Avoid gel saddles - haemorrhoid magnets!


There's gel saddles and there's gel saddles. I've ridden them most of the last thirty years and no hemorrhoids yet. It's all about shape and getting the right shape for your bum as it sits on that bike.


----------



## Alan O (17 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> There's gel saddles and there's gel saddles. I've ridden them most of the last thirty years and no hemorrhoids yet. It's all about shape and getting the right shape for your bum as it sits on that bike.


I agree. There's nothing wrong with gel saddles, hammock saddles, sprung saddles, whatever saddles _per se_. Different saddles suit different bums, different bike types and different riding styles, and I think that's all there really is to it.


----------



## simongt (17 Sep 2017)

Just as an aside, love 'em or hate 'em, Brooks saddles have been around for a very long time. Of the B.17 for example, can any other cycle component boast of being in continuous production, unchanged for 119 years - ? And still selling well - !


----------



## SuperHans123 (17 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> If you get Saddle Sore, try having frequent breaks during your ride to relieve the pressure on your rear, the skin on your rear should harden over time.
> 
> It's also a good opportunity to get off your bike and walk around the countryside and take in the views.


But what if you are a roadie?
Getting off the bike and risking your Strava sectional is strictly verboten.


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2017)

snertos999 said:


> But what if you are a roadie?
> Getting off the bike and risking your Strava sectional is strictly verboten.


Don't you just have to time dismounts to ends of segments?


----------



## Alan O (17 Sep 2017)

simongt said:


> Of the B.17 for example, can any other cycle component boast of being in continuous production, unchanged for 119 years - ? And still selling well - !


And the very first one is almost fully broken in now


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Sep 2017)

My favourite saddle, comfortable without padded shorts, and one of the most beautiful IMO


----------



## Stroke Survivor (18 Sep 2017)

I have given up riding on the roads now and have invested in an indoor turbo machine (basically lifts bike off ground). I had 3 near head on collisions where arrogant car users just came straight at me on narrow roads and the straw that broke the camels back, a van, as it overtook me, nudged me into the hedge. Checked my camera, just bushes and me saying profanities. Scared the crap out of me. Anyhoot, will keep training and go back out in Spring 2018. 1 question and excuse me ladies if this is crude but gentleman, is it natural after 20 mins in the saddle, when one dismounts, to get this weird sensation/panic, under ones testacles, in the thick vein? It sort of feels as if one is about to orgasm BUT at the same time, as if one is preventing oneself from urinating by squeezing ones shaft, causing a urine back log. I hope this is common and i'm not weird.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> is it natural after 20 mins in the saddle, when one dismounts, to get this weird sensation/panic, under ones testacles, in the thick vein?


Never had that. Are you talking about only on a turbo? I've rarely ridden one of those so I wouldn't know if so. If it was on a regular bike, I'd be concerned that a mispositioned saddle was putting pressure on the central underneath bit rather than the sit bones.


----------



## Alan O (18 Sep 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> 1 question and excuse me ladies if this is crude but gentleman, is it natural after 20 mins in the saddle, when one dismounts, to get this weird sensation/panic, under ones testacles, in the thick vein? It sort of feels as if one is about to orgasm BUT at the same time, as if one is preventing oneself from urinating by squeezing ones shaft, causing a urine back log. I hope this is common and i'm not weird.


I've never had that, either out riding or on the turbo. Perhaps you might need a saddle with a central cutout or hollow?


----------



## simongt (20 Sep 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> 1 question and excuse me ladies if this is crude but gentleman, is it natural after 20 mins in the saddle, when one dismounts, to get this weird sensation/panic, under ones testacles, in the thick vein? It sort of feels as if one is about to orgasm BUT at the same time, as if one is preventing oneself from urinating by squeezing ones shaft, causing a urine back log. I hope this is common and i'm not weird.


As with Alan O, in fifty years of cycling, I've only experienced bad discomfort once and that was with a cutout saddle which was changed pretty sharpish - ! Currently breaking in a B.17, confident in the knowledge that after a few 'awkward' rides & applications of Proofhide, all will be well in the nether regions - ! 
Odd thing though, When I bought my first Brooks saddle, a B.5N back in 1967, I have no recollection at all of the LBS, locally very respected, telling me anything about Proofhide or a breaking in process. But it never gave me any problems.


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2017)

simongt said:


> Odd thing though, When I bought my first Brooks saddle, a B.5N back in 1967, I have no recollection at all of the LBS, locally very respected, telling me anything about Proofhide or a breaking in process. But it never gave me any problems.


Back when I got my first Brooks saddle (a B17, given to me with a bike) there was no Proofide. Accepted wisdom (well, my Grandad who'd used leather bike saddles all his life) was to apply neatsfoot oil sparingly until the saddle/bum combination was broken in, and after that I used dubbin a couple of times a year - the saddle lasted me for a couple of decades, and I'd probably still have it if I hadn't stupidly given it away with the old bike when I got a new one.

Today I have a Brooks Swallow on one of my bikes, and I've used neatsfoot oil again and intend to apply dubbin a couple of times a year.


----------



## simongt (22 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> I'd probably still have it if I hadn't stupidly given it away with the old bike when I got a new one.


Like my B.5N, I'd probably still have it if I hadn't let my elder son use the bike it was on. No idea about keeping it dry etc..


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

simongt said:


> Like my B.5N, I'd probably still have it if I hadn't let my elder son use the bike it was on. No idea about keeping it dry etc..


My B5n is my 2nd favourite Brooks but my favourite is my B17n


----------



## simongt (24 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My B5n is my 2nd favourite Brooks but my favourite is my B17n


 I'm partly tempted to buy a B.5N off e-bay or wherever and put it on my street bike.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

simongt said:


> I'm partly tempted to buy a B.5N off e-bay or wherever and put it on my street bike.


The B17n is the same shape, the only difference (with mine) is a dimpled top and a row of lace holes on the B5n (plus about 25-30yrs)
The other similarity is they've both kept their shape, one for 17yrs and t'other for 40 odd.


----------



## Richard dickson (24 Oct 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> I bought my 2nd hand bike a few days ago. I have 2012 Carrera Subway Limited Edition. It is in immaculate condition and came with every service stamp, last stamped 1 week earlier. Anyway, I digress. I weigh 18st 7lbs, I put my cycling shorts and other comfy gear on. Set off on my 1st 6 mile ride in over 16 years........... and yes you guessed it, I managed just under 3 miles. My bum just kept heating up. I got home and my ass felt like it had the leading role in Broke Back Mountain. Before anyone suggests it, yes all measurements, seat and clothing were fine. After looking on Google my mind was even more confused... get shorts with gel insert, keep away from shorts with gel insert, use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline, don't use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline. Put up with the pain, it gets easier, don't put up with the pain, it will put you off. Please just reply with your experience, not 'thoughts' on the subject. I am riding 'road only' to lose weight and as physiotherapy due to Surviving Strokes in 2001.


Hello. I am 5ft 9 ins tall . And used to be 15 stone. I was Un fit. Still cycle a bit not enough tho. I had to do something .
I did ...... I tried Slimming world! Don't all laugh. It was a bit happy clappy. And most were ladies who some had a hell of a lot mor weight to lose than me. 
In 7 months I lost 2 1/2 stone. Amazing I did not take it that seriously but week on week I lost weight. There will be a group near you. It worked for me it could for you with only a few small changes and a bit of self control. 
Try it you won't regret it.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Nov 2017)

I'm guessing that your saddle is at the wrong height and its not the right size.. Seek a bit of help from a local bike shop. Getting the basics right is a good start. Getting comfortable is always a painful start to cycling.. good luck anyway.


----------



## chriscross1966 (3 Dec 2017)

Globalti said:


> Which probably means rubbing them with a waxy or oily water-repellent so as to protect them from becoming soaked?
> 
> Sorry.... I haven't go the time for that. I'm too busy sponging my bike down with milk of virgin Himalayan alpacas and buffing it with Bulgarian rose petals!


Bianchi owner?


----------



## chriscross1966 (3 Dec 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> .....1 question and excuse me ladies if this is crude but gentleman, is it natural after 20 mins in the saddle, when one dismounts, to get this weird sensation/panic, under ones testacles, in the thick vein? It sort of feels as if one is about to orgasm BUT at the same time, as if one is preventing oneself from urinating by squeezing ones shaft, causing a urine back log. I hope this is common and i'm not weird.


That sounds like you're sitting at the wrong angle and putting pressure on something. When I was heavier than I am now I remember that the position my back wanted my pelvis at was not good for my seating comfort, and tipping the saddle nose down slightly helped a bit..


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> That sounds like you're sitting at the wrong angle and putting pressure on something. When I was heavier than I am now I remember that the position my back wanted my pelvis at was not good for my seating comfort, and tipping the saddle nose down slightly helped a bit..


A slightly wider saddle may help too and one that is less squishy.


----------



## chriscross1966 (3 Dec 2017)

You can get noiseless saddles too


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> You can get noiseless saddles too


Bose ?


----------



## chriscross1966 (4 Dec 2017)

Ducking autocucumber on the phone... "noseless"


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> in a word Brooks.



I bought a Brooks Imperial. After 2 years I still could not get on with it. There are lots of examples where people cannot get on with them. It is a very expensive mistake to make and it always baffles me when the first thing people advise is a Brooks saddle, just because it suits them.

Why not suggest a Charge Spoon or a Charge Pan. It may not suit but it is a fraction of the cost and they have many satisfied customers.

I do have a B17 that is very good. But i would never suggest a Brooks as a first option.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I bought a Brooks Imperial. After 2 years I still could not get on with it. There are lots of examples where people cannot get on with them. It is a very expensive mistake to make and it always baffles me when the first thing people advise is a Brooks saddle, just because it suits them.
> 
> Why not suggest a Charge Spoon or a Charge Pan. It may not suit but it is a fraction of the cost and they have many satisfied customers.
> 
> I do have a B17 that is very good. But i would never suggest a Brooks as a first option.


Never been impressed by the look of the imperial type saddles, that big hole just seems 'wrong'


----------



## Alan O (4 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I bought a Brooks Imperial. After 2 years I still could not get on with it. There are lots of examples where people cannot get on with them. It is a very expensive mistake to make and it always baffles me when the first thing people advise is a Brooks saddle, just because it suits them.
> 
> Why not suggest a Charge Spoon or a Charge Pan. It may not suit but it is a fraction of the cost and they have many satisfied customers.
> 
> I do have a B17 that is very good. But i would never suggest a Brooks as a first option.


Much as I like Brooks saddles myself, I agree and would never recommend one as a first option. The Charge Spoon would usually be my first recommendation - I have one and I like it, many other people like them, they're relatively cheap, and they hold reasonable resale value if it doesn't suit you.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Never been impressed by the look of the imperial type saddles, that big hole just seems 'wrong'


That big hole is the best bit about the saddle. As you can see in a lot of the ultra distance saddles.

So much so I bought an infinity saddle and it is brilliant. I have a row of saddles on my shed wall all of varying comfort. But the Infinity saddle outdoes them all. I have ridden about 3000km on the Infinity up to now and cannot fault it. When I bought it I was hoping it was not going to be a gimmick and its not. I have added the tinnest of foam to the edge of mine and then taped the lot. Its the strangest looking thing. But it works a treat.

They need to make bare infinity frames in different sizes so you can add your own padding. I think that would be a winner. Providing they half the price, because the are very expensive. You get less and pay more. But its worth it. No I would not point a newbie in the direction of an Infinity. Actually, yes I would if they could afford it.

https://infinitybikeseat.com/


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers. I think everyone whoever bought an Infinity saddle thought the same as you.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Dec 2017)

Here is mine all taped up. It looks odd but it' comfy.


----------



## Alan O (5 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Infinity is a funny one. A casual look at it and the website just screams "daft idea" (well, to me it does). However the only people I know of who have actually tried it for any significant distances are very happy (which just goes to show how reliable my first impressions are).
> 
> Had I not stumbled upon a saddle that exactly suits me I would be seriously considering trying one, and hang the expense. However, I've been lucky and found a cheapo, plasticy padded saddle that I can happily ride on for 12 hours and longer. (Selle SMP Trk). Lucky me.


Whoa, that Infinity saddle looks 100% wrong to me, as it explicitly does not support the sitbones as other saddles do. But I guess people who are comfortable on it are, well, comfortable on it. Still, at those prices, I won't be buying one just to try it.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is mine all taped up. It looks odd but it' comfy.


 I'll stick to my Brooks' thank you.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll stick to my Brooks' thank you.


I know..I know.. I have an Imperial and a B17. The B17 is great. But the Infinity is far better.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> Whoa, that Infinity saddle looks 100% wrong to me, as it explicitly does not support the sitbones as other saddles do. But I guess people who are comfortable on it are, well, comfortable on it. Still, at those prices, I won't be buying one just to try it.


A lot of the RAM guys used it. You are right, it looks wrong. But it' right.


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll stick to my Brooks' thank you.


Put the tape on upside down and you'd stick to that one, too!


----------



## Profpointy (6 Dec 2017)

To the OP - if you are getting pain / serious discomfort after 3 miles something is very wrong with the set up. Special shorts, arse-cream and lord knows what is not the answer.

1. Need to sort out the height, fore-aft position , and pariticularly agle of saddle - flat or a touch nose down.

2. Your saddle might simply be crap or just not suit you. Most, but not all, the folks on here consider padded saddles and to a lesser extent gell saddles to be rubbish.

4. Special shorts and what not are pretty irrelevant for short journeys. Whilst I do wear mine for an 8 mile commute, it's convenience not necessity. If saddle and positioning is OK, then 30 miles should be no issue at all in ordinary trousers. I didn't have special shorts for my first 30 odd years cycling. I have never used arse cream, but I dare say it's needed if you're doing 100 milers

5. Whilst I am a great believer in Brooks saddles, and mine needed no breaking in at all, they don't suit everyone. Basicially they are great if you have a Brooksian arse as I evidently have, but are seemingly torture if you don't. Regarding their care I did neglect one by leaving the bike outside for a year and it went mouldy and failed completely only 10 years later.

So in conclusion, have a go with the position, and maybe change saddle if it's a crappo padded one, but shorts etc are not the answer. MTFU isn't the answer either since if it's that bad after 3 miles summat is wrong


----------



## yogiblair (6 Dec 2017)

Stroke Survivor said:


> I bought my 2nd hand bike a few days ago. I have 2012 Carrera Subway Limited Edition. It is in immaculate condition and came with every service stamp, last stamped 1 week earlier. Anyway, I digress. I weigh 18st 7lbs, I put my cycling shorts and other comfy gear on. Set off on my 1st 6 mile ride in over 16 years........... and yes you guessed it, I managed just under 3 miles. My bum just kept heating up. I got home and my ass felt like it had the leading role in Broke Back Mountain. Before anyone suggests it, yes all measurements, seat and clothing were fine. After looking on Google my mind was even more confused... get shorts with gel insert, keep away from shorts with gel insert, use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline, don't use e45, nappy cream, or vaseline. Put up with the pain, it gets easier, don't put up with the pain, it will put you off. Please just reply with your experience, not 'thoughts' on the subject. I am riding 'road only' to lose weight and as physiotherapy due to Surviving Strokes in 2001.


Hi,
I am two months in to regular cycling as rehab following back surgery. I started off similar to yourself with short journeys and did experience a bit of the dreaded chaffing! Applying some sudocream, before and after has helped, as has cycling shorts with padded insert. Good luck, it does ease off!


----------



## Alan O (6 Dec 2017)

Profpointy said:


> 1. Need to sort out the height, fore-aft position , and pariticularly agle of saddle - flat or a touch nose down.
> 
> 4. Special shorts and what not are pretty irrelevant for short journeys. Whilst I do wear mine for an 8 mile commute, it's convenience not necessity. If saddle and positioning is OK, then 30 miles should be no issue at all in ordinary trousers. I didn't have special shorts for my first 30 odd years cycling. I have never used arse cream, but I dare say it's needed if you're doing 100 milers


Just picked out a couple of those points to reply to...

4. I've never worn padded shorts, not in my early years when I was very active, and not now that I've taken up cycling again as I approach bus-pass age. As for cream, I do often carry Germolene with me, but I've hardly ever used it (only for the occasional sweaty abrasion you can get in various, sort of, creased and cracky areas - smaller font there to try to preserve some vestige of dignity). Since I resumed the activity in 2016, I have done a 100-mile ride. It damn near killed me, because I really wasn't fit enough for it, but it was a sponsored thing and giving up just wasn't an option. At the end, my muscles were seriously painful and my legs were struggling to keep me upright, my arms were pretty sore, and my hands were hurting quite a bit (I hadn't discovered the excellent Giro gloves that I now use). But my bum felt like it had been caressed by angels, and I put that down to...

1. Get the right saddle for you (for me it's a Brooks Cambium C17), and get the positioning and fit right, and I reckon you've conquered at least 90% of what you need (100% for me). Actually, I'd say getting the positioning and fit right should be the first priority - ahead of switching saddles, and certainly way ahead of fancy shorts and creams and stuff.


----------



## simongt (6 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll stick to my Brooks' thank you.



Likewise - !


----------



## Lozi (6 Dec 2017)

Personally I just apply sudocreme before I go out and also sometimes when I'm not riding which has worked wonders for me but to be honest I need the sudocreme even without cycling


----------



## kingrollo (19 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I bought a Brooks Imperial. After 2 years I still could not get on with it. There are lots of examples where people cannot get on with them. It is a very expensive mistake to make and it always baffles me when the first thing people advise is a Brooks saddle, just because it suits them.
> 
> Why not suggest a Charge Spoon or a Charge Pan. It may not suit but it is a fraction of the cost and they have many satisfied customers.
> 
> I do have a B17 that is very good. But i would never suggest a Brooks as a first option.



Brooks imperial is around £70 isn't it ? - Pretty sure you would get £50 back on Ebay.

I love my brooks imperial - that and Chamois cream keep me comfy when everything else failed. But that's me it might not work for everyone.

I did once read a theory that ass pain can be caused by the hairs on your backside, these tear and get ripped out causing some pain - over time the ass smooths out so the pain goes away.

In the early days of getting back on the bike I found an athletic support (jockstrap in old money !!!!) helped keep my tackle in the right place - they are under £10 from Amazon or ebay.


----------

